# Lighting question for commuting



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

which lighting most of you guys have on your bikes?
I'm looking at cygolite expilion 180 and milion 200,looking not to spend a lot.
if there's any other light thats better out there hit me up with reviews and info. thank you.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Do a search on "MagicShine" to find multiple recent threads discussing this question. I'm among the many who will assert that it's the most bang for the buck. It is several times brighter than the units you mentioned, for about the same $


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Another Magic Shine user here. Great light at a great price. And, I almost never use the highest beam setting -- it's too bright. I'm already blinding the opposite-direction MUT users every morning and evening at the medium setting.

The only criticism I have, is that I cannot quickly toggle between medium and low light settings. You have to click through every setting in the cycle to find the right one -- not always fun in the pitch black sub-freezing winter commutes.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I have the Cygolite Milion (the earlier version of the light), and I'm generally pretty happy with it. I like the one piece design which makes for easy on/off which I really like about it. It isn't as good for helmet use because all the weight is concentrated at one point vs. being balanced.

I have a Schmidt SON dynamo and Edelux combo on my touring/commuter bike and I really like this set up. The downside is that a good generator system is way more expensive then a battery light like the Cygolite you are considering.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*MagicShine switching*



ElvisMerckx said:


> The only criticism I have, is that I cannot quickly toggle between medium and low light settings. You have to click through every setting in the cycle to find the right one -- not always fun in the pitch black sub-freezing winter commutes.


That is a small issue with the design. I have settled on using the rapid-flash "seizure-induction mode" nearly all the time. For me, it lights the road well (about like the medium setting, to my eye), and it's very attention-getting. If I get concerned about blinding oncoming traffic, I just point it down more.


----------



## goat000 (Sep 7, 2010)

JC, obviously you've been around here a lot longer than me, so please don't take this as an attempt to lecture you. But ...

Everyone please be careful with the seizure induction mode, like the pointing down JCavilia mentioned. I vastly prefer coming up on someone with a steady light than a really bright flash - if it's sufficiently dark out, I can get pretty disoriented on the approach, to the point where I'm really not certain how close I am to the oncoming rider compared to the right edge of the MUT.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I bought a Cygolite for my wife last year before I found out about the Magic Shine bike light. Bought one of those for myself at leass than half what the Cygolite costs and its brighter as well. Its pretty hard to beat the Magic Shine light from Geoman. 

FWIW, I've had a number of lights over my commuting career (17 years) starting with one from Bike Nashbar that had a large lead acid battery that strapped over the top tube with two big lanterns that never seemed optimally aimed. I've had a couple of Niterider lights -- wow, the battery fits in the water bottle cage -- dang, these are over-priced pieces of [email protected] One from Performance that lasted one season and now the Magic Shine. The last one has been the best so far.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

goat000 said:


> JC, obviously you've been around here a lot longer than me, so please don't take this as an attempt to lecture you. But ...
> 
> Everyone please be careful with the seizure induction mode, like the pointing down JCavilia mentioned. I vastly prefer coming up on someone with a steady light than a really bright flash - if it's sufficiently dark out, I can get pretty disoriented on the approach, to the point where I'm really not certain how close I am to the oncoming rider compared to the right edge of the MUT.


I understand that concern. I'm almost never on MUTs in the dark. My commute is on city streets, where being seen early by car drivers is the issue. I have a large amount of reflective material on bike and person, and most cars have headlights on, so once they get closer my outline, position and speed should be easy to discern.

But thanks for that cautionary note. I'll keep it in mind if I'm on a dark trail. The last thing I want to do is risk causing a fellow cyclist to get disoriented and possibly crash.


----------



## opusair (Sep 15, 2005)

My wife and I used the Magicshine lights all last winter. It's a great light for the price.

I've switched our bikes over to SON28 hubs with B&M Lumoteq IQ Cyo headlights and B&M Toplight Line Plus taillights.

Of the two, I strongly prefer the dynamo system. It's more money, but I really like not having to worry about batteries at all. The dynamo system just becomes part of the bike.

Since I found I couldn't really feel the dynamo drag, I just started leaving the lights on all the time, so now I have daytime running lights too.


----------



## greggJ (Jun 30, 2006)

*cygolite*

I've got the Millon 200. Great light, and plenty bright enough for my needs. What sold me was the small size and weight (130) grams, the fact that it is self-contained, and it fits in my pocket when I'm off the bike. I like the USB charging too. I would imagine their new light (Epilion) is even better. By the way, tests I've seen put the Millon 200 at 180 lumens, so the Epilion 180 should be the equivalent.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When I was commuting I used this. it's an excellent light, small, lightweight, dependable, and damned bright. I'm retired so mine is sitting sadly alone in its box.
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1090924_-1_1554500_20000_400158


----------



## 700choops (Sep 13, 2010)

A bike shop owner buddy let me demo the Milion 200 and when I returned to buy it, he had just got the Expilion in and I ended up with that one. Both are great lights, the Expilion may or may not be brighter (not sure if I can tell the diff of an extra 50 lumens), but does offer an extra light mode (high, med, low, and intermittent strobe) vs. the Milion’s (high, low, constant strobe). I find myself switching to the medium setting as soon as the sun starts to break in the morning, which I couldn’t have done with Milion.

My $0.02…


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I have the 250 and I really like it, it's actually brighter then I need most of the time, and I love the fact of not having an external battery with wires running to it. I bought the cheapest Cygolite model made called the Metro 13watt light for about $45 about 13 years ago and it still works fine today. And it was for that reason I stayed with Cygolite. And the 250 looks like it's built very well. The lights battery output time and recharge time have been spot on to the factory specs, so I've had no surprises there. I've used it now for about 5 weeks and so far no negatives. In case your wondering what happened to the Metro, it's now on my wifes bikes for occasional night riding, but since I ride at night a lot more then she I decided to get a brighter light.


----------



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

well, given that I have an REI rebate to cash in and they have a NiteRider MiNewt.250 Cordless in stock I'm going to go pick one of these up shortly. It's time to retire my antiquated NiteRider Classic system.
Review to come.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

Bike lights are nothing more than glorified flashlights.

Two 700 lumen lights for $40 + battery and charger. And you have a system that rivals the puny 250 lumen light for $120.


----------



## greggJ (Jun 30, 2006)

mrbubbles said:


> Bike lights are nothing more than glorified flashlights.
> 
> And bike shorts are nothing more than glorified diapers. You could make your own out of some gym shorts, cotton balls, some rags and thread for almost nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

Here's MTBR (RBR's sister site)'s light forum.
http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=165

Nobody on that site will buy anything mentioned in this thread beside Magicshine bare minimum. Because all the other lights mentioned in this thread (beside dynamo system) cost more and give you twice the less light. 

If you can't afford a Magicshine. The flashlight option is for you.

This.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.05937

Plus battery, charger, and mount. Will set you back $40 at most, and it'll be brighter than any of the $150 dedicated bike light you can buy from REI, or whatnot.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=632987


----------



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

*DIY, or not... should be your choice?*



greggJ said:


> And bike shorts are nothing more than glorified diapers


.
Yeah, I was thinking along the lines of a "Two rocks can be used as a match too" analogy, but I think you pretty much nailed it,


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

greggJ said:


> mrbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > Bike lights are nothing more than glorified flashlights.
> ...


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

A Schmidt Edelux ... wired to a Shimano Alfine dynamo hub.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

Try looking at Peter White Cycle online. 

The guy is a lighting specialist for dyno hub systems.

(I am not related to him and don't know him personally or work for him)

I would not overlook the idea of getting a dyno hub or bottom bracket generator system as long as you get one of the stand-light options which keep the lght on for 6 to 8 minutes at an intersection when you stop. 

Don't think of these as being like the cheap units from years ago. You'll hear or read about the huge drag they place on the wheel but the dyno-hubs cause hardly any rolling resistance at all and the Bottom Bracket or sidewall one are not noticable on level ground and have no drag at all if the generator is not engaged. They also don't blow blubs out going down hill. People who say otherwise are talking about either systems from the 1970's or really cheap Chinese knockoffs. With a generator system you get lights that are as bright as a motorcycle headlight at speeds of 4 or 5 miles or 7-8 kilometers an hour using a Bottom Backet or bottle type generator and at 1 or 2 mph using a dyno hub. You never have to charge the batteries. Indeed with the better systems you can charge your cellphone, GPS or maybe an electric shaver from the dyno hub while you ride!

The LED headlamps are really bright. They illuminates the road very well so that I can see obstacles and potholes. You may think you are more interested in being seen and so did I but the difference is astonishing. 

Bottom Bracket generators do slip sometimes in the rain but dyno-hubs don't.

The dyno-hubs add about a 1 to 1.25 lbs in weight which is about the same as a BB or bottle generator system except it is rotating weight. 

The headlight, taillight, Sanyo dyno, brackets and wiring cost about $100.00 USD from Peter White. A battery powered headlight and taillight cost about $50.00 and you have get batteries. Batteries are expensive and even the recharable ones wear out. The LED headlamps last something like 1500 hour before needing replacement so the dyamo powered systems are actually cheaper to use over time; especially if you have a good battery powered system. The really expensive battery versions cost several hundred bucks and still need recharging far too often. You can get a decent dyno-hub from Shimano or Sanyo for about USD $40-50 and have it built into a nice strong wheel.

I use a Sanyo BB Generator because I don't ride that much in the dark but have to climb some rather steep hills in my daily commute. If I were having to make more than about 15 or 30 minutes in the dark or had to ride in the dark everyday I'd go for the dyno hub despite the rotating weight.

I think, however; that a dyno hub is probably more reliable in the long run.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

The generator hub system is more expensive than battery lights, no doubt.

Six months later, though, I am glad I spent the extra to get my new bike set up this way.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Slim Again said:


> The generator hub system is more expensive than battery lights, no doubt.
> 
> Six months later, though, I am glad I spent the extra to get my new bike set up this way.


Rechargeable lights are great when you're using and recharging them regularly. The problem comes in two ways. First, batteries that are used and recharged alot need to be replaced, which can add up. Second, sometimes you aren't using you lights regularly, or you miss a necessary recharge session. In those cases, the handy-dandy rechargeable light isn't even a light. In contrast, a generator light is always, always ready to go when you want it... I switch years ago and never once regretted the change.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

Slim Again said:


> The generator hub system is more expensive than battery lights, no doubt.
> 
> Six months later, though, I am glad I spent the extra to get my new bike set up this way.


This is not necesarrily true. Especially if you are looking to get a light that is actually bright enough to see with and not just be seen.

I have pasted the price of an Ixon headlight from Peter White's site below. This is just the headlight, no batteries or charger. 

Ixon, no batteries or charger, with oversized mount, Part # B&M192-4: $ 84.75 

An Ixon IQ with batteries and charger is
Ixon IQ with 4 AA NiMH batteries and charger: $ 140.00 

Those are US dollars. For a battery powered light! You still have to get a tail light with that.

Yes, you can get a small simple LED light that is dim and last about 40 minutes for $25.00 but you can't get a battery powered light that I'd feel safe comutting in the dark with for less than about $50 to $75 and you still have to recharge the batteries.


----------



## AWRider (Aug 24, 2008)

I tried the inexpensive route by purchasing an MTE Cree flashlight from DX with the velcro mount, etc. for about $45, but after about 5 rides, the flashlight completely quit on me and no longer works. And when it was working, it would cycle through all of the flashing modes everytime I hit even the slightest bump. I'm going to go with a bike specific light now, despite the extra cost.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.dinottelighting.com/


----------

